# PXE-E05:The LAN adapter's configuration is corrupted or has not been initialized.



## Aanand (Jul 9, 2006)

During startup,
A message says,
"PXE-E05: The LAN adapter's configuration is corrupted or has not been initialized.  The Boot Agent cannot continue."
I think the problem started after installing the zone alarm firewall. Or could it be due to some virus?
How to solve this problem?


----------



## sting (Jul 10, 2006)

Which NIC r u using ? , Onboard or PCI ? remove the NIC and boot agin


----------

